# Greetings.



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

Fellow John Wayne fan... if you couldn't tell.

My wife and I have been married for 11 years.

We have 2 boys, 3 and 5 years of age.

I have followed this site for a while... and decided to join.

As of now.. everything seems to be going in a positive direction for our marriage. 

I am currently focusing on being a better man... and hopefully, that trickles as a positive into my marriage. 

Best regards,
-Rooster.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Fellow John Wayne fan... if you couldn't tell.
> 
> My wife and I have been married for 11 years.
> 
> ...


Hi! Welcome and glad to hear everything is going well. Can't go wrong identifying with John Wayne..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Rooster,

If you hadn't said John Wayne, I would have had no idea that Rooster Cogburn had anything to do with him since I haven't seen much John Wayne stuff myself. That said, hello.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Fellow John Wayne fan... if you couldn't tell.
> 
> My wife and I have been married for 11 years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM! Glad to have a well-adjusted family joining the fray. We’re up to 1 now!  

John Wayne reminds of the simple truths of the world. There’s a right way, and then there’s everything else with a bunch of justifications and whitewashing to make it look ok. Stick to simple.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM! Glad to have a well-adjusted family joining the fray. We’re up to 1 now!
> 
> John Wayne reminds of the simple truths of the world. There’s a right way, and then there’s everything else with a bunch of justifications and whitewashing to make it look ok. Stick to simple.


I wouldn't go as far as to say- well adjusted. More that we are moving away from being dysfunctional, haha!

Agreed about Wayne!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fill your hands, you sonofabitch.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

